
Django deployment made as easy as ABC (and PHP) - DanieleProcida
https://www.divio.com/en/blog/django-deployment-made-as-easy-as-abc-and-php/
======
sdomino
What is the underlying platform for Divio?

Is it like [https://nanobox.io](https://nanobox.io) that allows you select any
host (AWS, DigitalOcean, etc.), or is it more of a full stack PaaS like
[https://www.fortrabbit.com/](https://www.fortrabbit.com/) but for Django
only?

------
DanieleProcida
It's a full-stack Python/Django service. But the Docker containers are of
course portable, so...

